# A Favor Please?



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I am in the photo contest on Hoegger. Could you vote for my photo? http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/hoegger-cale ... g-image-28

My photo is the second row, fifth one down. If you hover your mouse over it, it will say kailey-rhoades-centerville-wa

Thank you!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Done!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Done!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

VOTED! :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Done


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Voted!! What a cute pic!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

voted for your cute pic.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you all! You're awesome!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I voted too!! Actually, I "rated" it. Was that the right thing? Cute pic though!!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes frosty1 it is the same thing. Thank you.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

i voted :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: cute pic!!! :wink:


----------

